# Ghost FR AMR - Dämpfer von Schwinge lösen



## basti1088 (10. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Ich wollte gestern an meinem Ghost FR AMR den Dämpfer ausbauen und habe nach ca. 45 Minuten kapituliert. Die Steckschraube die oben durch den Dämpfer geht und damit den Dämpfer mit der Schwinge verbindet bewegt sich keinen Millimeter.

Aktuelles vorgehen:
Über die Torx 25 Schraube habe ich die Mutter die auf der Gegenseite sitzt gelöst und dann versucht mit einem Stück Metall und einem Hammer die Streckschraube durchzuschlagen, leider komplett ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Edit: Eben in nem Video gesehen das die "Mutter" die auf der Gegenseite der Torx Schraube sitzt eigentlich in der Schwinge bleiben soll und darüber die Schraube wohl aus der Schwinge gedrückt werden sollte. Diese drückt sich bei mir leider aus der Schwinge raus wenn ich die Schraube öffne. Ich werde es nachher mal mit einer Schraubklemme versuchen und dann hier das Ergebnis dokumentieren.


----------



## fertigt (10. Juli 2020)

Evtl. ist die Schraube etwas krumm geworden durch manche Sprünge. Hatte das Problem auch. Du könntest versuchen wenn die Mutter ab ist, mit dem Torx als „Meisel“ und einem Hammer es rauszuhämmern. Aber du musst halt aufpassen, dass du das Gewinde nicht kaputt hämmerst.

Falls die Schraube noch grad ist, solltest du sie vor dem Zusammenbauen gut fetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesafilm (20. Juli 2020)

Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem bei meinem LC8. Bei der alten Schwinge hatte ich einen Riss, daher wurde diese gegen die ausgefräste getauscht. Ebenfalls waren seit der neuen Schwinge nun massive, statt hohle Schrauben verbaut. Die alten waren wirklich krumm und schief, was aber bei meinen 70kg ein bisschen komisch war. 

Bei mir bekomme ich mit einem Gummihammer zwar den Dämpfer abgeklopft, jedoch bleibt das lange Buchsenteil auf der Achse drauf. Drehen lässt sich die Schraube zwar ohne Probleme, aber Achse und Buchse sind sowas von fest zusammen, ohne das eine oder andere zu zerstören geht da glaube ich nichts bei mir. 

@Ghost: Gibt's die Schraube den einzeln, oder könnt ihr sowas zuschicken? Ich würde die dann hinter der Wippe abflexen und die Buchse im Schraubstock abpressen, aber die Schraube müsste dran glauben... Ich befürchte nämlich, dass hier die Schraube leicht durchgebogen ist und dadurch die Hülse nicht mehr runter kommt und somit eh defekt ist.


----------



## McDreck (20. Juli 2020)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Die Steckschraube die oben durch den Dämpfer geht und damit den Dämpfer mit der Schwinge verbindet bewegt sich keinen Millimeter.
> 
> Aktuelles vorgehen:
> Über die Torx 25 Schraube habe ich die Mutter die auf der Gegenseite sitzt gelöst und dann versucht mit einem Stück Metall und einem Hammer die Streckschraube durchzuschlagen, leider komplett ohne Erfolg.


Ist denn die Spannung überhaupt schon vom Dämpfer? Also erstmal Feder soweit möglich entspannen und dann nochmal versuchen. Wenn das nicht langt, den Dämpfer unten lösen.


----------



## basti1088 (20. Juli 2020)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem bei meinem LC8. Bei der alten Schwinge hatte ich einen Riss, daher wurde diese gegen die ausgefräste getauscht. Ebenfalls waren seit der neuen Schwinge nun massive, statt hohle Schrauben verbaut. Die alten waren wirklich krumm und schief, was aber bei meinen 70kg ein bisschen komisch war.
> 
> Bei mir bekomme ich mit einem Gummihammer zwar den Dämpfer abgeklopft, jedoch bleibt das lange Buchsenteil auf der Achse drauf. Drehen lässt sich die Schraube zwar ohne Probleme, aber Achse und Buchse sind sowas von fest zusammen, ohne das eine oder andere zu zerstören geht da glaube ich nichts bei mir.
> 
> @Ghost: Gibt's die Schraube den einzeln, oder könnt ihr sowas zuschicken? Ich würde die dann hinter der Wippe abflexen und die Buchse im Schraubstock abpressen, aber die Schraube müsste dran glauben... Ich befürchte nämlich, dass hier die Schraube leicht durchgebogen ist und dadurch die Hülse nicht mehr runter kommt und somit eh defekt ist.



Genau so ist es bei mir auch, bisher leider keine Lösung gefunden. Wiege auch nur 75kg



McDreck schrieb:


> Ist denn die Spannung überhaupt schon vom Dämpfer? Also erstmal Feder soweit möglich entspannen und dann nochmal versuchen. Wenn das nicht langt, den Dämpfer unten lösen.



ich habe dann die komplette Schwinge mit Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Feder demontiert. Leider weiterhin keine Chance...

Für mich sieht das wie eine klassische Fehlkonstruktion aus ?
Habe inzwischen aufgegeben ...


----------



## McDreck (20. Juli 2020)

Wir reden von dem hier, also #9, oder?




Zeichnung ist vom SL AMR, aber das dürfte identisch sein an der Stelle.
Ich hatte das Problem letztens anders rum. Die Mutter (12) hat gefehlt und ich musste erst die Feder vom Dämpfer entspannen, weil sonst wollte die Schraube 9 nicht in das Gewinde von Mutter 12.
Wenn jetzt aber keine Spannung mehr hast seitens der Stahlfeder, sollte die Schraube 9 ohne Beaufschlagung sein und sich heraus ziehen lassen. Klappt das nicht, ist sie vielleicht verzogen und dadurch in der Bohrung verklemmt.
Vielleicht kannst Du sie mit Geduld und Spucke...und etwas leichtem Druck von der Mutterseite her doch noch heraus schrauben.


----------



## basti1088 (20. Juli 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Wir reden von dem hier, also #9, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 1085612
> Zeichnung ist vom SL AMR, aber das dürfte identisch sein an der Stelle.
> Ich hatte das Problem letztens anders rum. Die Mutter (12) hat gefehlt und ich musste erst die Feder vom Dämpfer entspannen, weil sonst wollte die Schraube 9 nicht in das Gewinde von Mutter 12.
> ...



Ja genau, geht um die Nummer 9.
Ich hatte mal versucht die Mutter mit einer Schraubklemme zu kontern, leider ohne Erfolg da die auflagefläche zu klein war ?


----------



## Tesafilm (20. Juli 2020)

Alsoooooo, wenn ich mir die Zeichnung so ansehe, dann muss Ghost aber davon wissen, denn die Wippe hat noch nen Steg kurz vor der Schraube. Meine nicht,- also fängt ausschließlich diese die Kräfte ab. Vielleicht wird's mal Zeit für Wippe 3.0 ?


----------



## McDreck (20. Juli 2020)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Alsoooooo, wenn ich mir die Zeichnung so ansehe, dann muss Ghost aber davon wissen, denn die Wippe hat noch nen Steg kurz vor der Schraube. Meine nicht,- also fängt ausschließlich diese die Kräfte ab. Vielleicht wird's mal Zeit für Wippe 3.0 ?


Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, was Du meinst.

Hier geht's zur Explosionszeichnung vom FRAMR:


			https://www.ghost-bikes.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Downloads/Explosionszeichnungen_2019/FRAMR-SLAMR/FRAMR_8.7__6.7__4.7__MY19_.pdf


----------



## Tesafilm (21. Juli 2020)

Die Verbindung der beiden Wippenteile kurz vor dem Bolzen Nr. 9. Bei mir ist da keine Verbindung. Meine Wippe besteht aus zwei einzelnen Teilen, die nicht verbunden sind. Daher kann ich den Dämpfer ja noch ausbauen, weil dann eine Wippenseite noch dranhängt. Besser macht's das aber nicht.


----------



## McDreck (21. Juli 2020)

Laut der Zeichnung oben müssten das da auch zwei Einzelteile sein, die über eine Art Abstandhalter verfügen. Die Führung geht über die Lager 15.

Welches Modelljahr haste denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesafilm (21. Juli 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Laut der Zeichnung oben müssten das da auch zwei Einzelteile sein, die über eine Art Abstandhalter verfügen. Die Führung geht über die Lager 15.
> 
> Welches Modelljahr haste denn?



2016


----------



## McDreck (21. Juli 2020)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> 2016


Gab wohl 2017 ein Update bei der Dämpferaufnahme.


			https://www.ghost-bikes.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Downloads/Uebersichtszeichnungen/2020/FRAMR_8_LC___FRAMR_6_AL_MY17_with_old_rocker_web.pdf


----------



## Tesafilm (22. Juli 2020)

Ja. Also meine aktuelle sieht exakt, wie das neue Modell aus, nur ohne die Verbindung zwischen beiden Teilen. Hilft mir bei aktuellen Problem ein wenig, da eine Seite der Wippe demontiert werden kann ?


----------



## 19flo09 (1. März 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Wir reden von dem hier, also #9, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 1085612
> Zeichnung ist vom SL AMR, aber das dürfte identisch sein an der Stelle.
> Ich hatte das Problem letztens anders rum. Die Mutter (12) hat gefehlt und ich musste erst die Feder vom Dämpfer entspannen, weil sonst wollte die Schraube 9 nicht in das Gewinde von Mutter 12.
> ...


Eventuell kann mir jemand helfen - am Rad meiner Freundin bekomme ich die 16 einfach nicht raus -  selbst mit roher Gewallt geht der Bolzen nur ein Stück raus und "bleibt dann stecken"


----------



## McDreck (1. März 2022)

Hast die 14 entfernt?


----------



## 19flo09 (1. März 2022)

4,13,14 alles entfernt - wobei die 14 nur die "Lager sichert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (1. März 2022)

Mit nem Durchschlag rausklopfen? Die Lager wirst vermutlich eh abschreiben können.


----------



## 19flo09 (1. März 2022)

Die Lager muss ich eh tauschen, aber selbst von der anderen Seite mit dickem Schraubendreher und Hammer kommt das Teil einfach nicht raus...


----------



## fertigt (1. März 2022)

Also die 16 kann schonmal hartnäckig sein. Aber wenn du sie schon leicht anklopfen kannst, kann es ja keine Korrosion etc sein. Üblicherweise verwende ich einen Inbus der dicker als die Schraube ist. Setz den am Gewinde an und hämmer mal drauf. 

Du kannst noch etwas WD40 reinsprühen, damit es besser flutscht. Ansonsten einfach aufpassen, dass sich der Hinterbau nicht verkeilt beim Hämmern. Dann sollte das Ding schon rauskommen, wenn alles grad ist.


----------



## 19flo09 (2. März 2022)

Fehler ist gefunden - die Sattelstütze musste raus/hoch und dann lies sich der Bolzen auch rausziehen...

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

